# How Ziggy Combats the "cold"



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

Ziggy had never really experienced the cold before. So a rainy 25° day is way cold for the little man!
He fights this by using his fiant fluffy tail as his own nose warmer








So cute!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Very clever little boy! Totally adorable, and he's beautiful! Love his colouring.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

He is so adorable! I agree clever is the perfect word. how cute too.


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

SinisterKisses said:


> Very clever little boy! Totally adorable, and he's beautiful! Love his colouring.


Oh thank you so much! He is ridiculously smart! Tho i see him through a mothers eyes haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

A closer shot! I'm jealous of his fur haha

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## okbettsy (May 1, 2016)

K8emcgee said:


> He is so adorable! I agree clever is the perfect word. how cute too.


Heehee thank you  he is a very practical little chap!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

How smart and absolutely adorable! And he's so FLUFFY!!! :love4:


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww, that's so cute! Cuddles does that, too, when it's cold. One good thing about having a long-haired chi is they have a little extra fur to keep them a bit warmer.


----------



## lyredragon (Jul 28, 2010)

One thing about Long Haired Chis, they never miss an opportunity to show off their battle banners (tail plumes)

Foxxy was very sensitive about hers. she would flick it until the hairs all curled in a certain way around her and then sit and stare at you. Heaven forbid if you had to sit her down with the comb and touch it!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

So cute! And I know what you mean about the cold. I live in Ontario and it can get mighty cold here. But the last week it was blazing hot - 40 degrees celcius (108 F). And I was sitting out on the porch and Dorothy was on my lap under her blanket! Crazy dogs!


----------

